# Name that fart



## mudpuppy (Apr 16, 2014)

We've been lacking potty humor lately so let's try this:

Describe your farts using only a movie title.

I'll go first:

Backdraft


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Titanic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

GunSmoke


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 16, 2014)

Over the Top


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 16, 2014)

A mighty wind


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Fast &amp; Furious (Tokyo Drift depending on lunch)


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

silent but deadly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Deja vu


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Man on fire


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Reign of fire


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 16, 2014)

Red Dawn

Apocalypse Now

Wind Talkers

Epic

Beauty and the Beast

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly

To Kill a Mockingbird

A Time to Kill

A River Runs Through It

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Firewall


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

The pursuit of happyness


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Slaughter in SanFransico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Gone With The Wind


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Days of Thunder


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Die Another Day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Hustle &amp; Flow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Superbad


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Wreck it Ralph


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

The Last Air bender


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Run Joe Run!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Silence of the Lamb


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 16, 2014)

How Stella Got Her Groove Back


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 17, 2014)

Outbreak


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2014)

Run silent run deep


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

blazing saddles


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

great expectations


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 17, 2014)

Tremors


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 17, 2014)

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 17, 2014)

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 17, 2014)

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Tremors 5: the lingering legend???


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2014)

Holes


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

unforgiven


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Biodome


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Goblet of Fire


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Not a movie title, but...

"How I Met Your Mother"


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

up in the air


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

50 First Dates


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

The Jungle Book


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Green Eggs and Ham

Death Wish


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Red Hot Summer


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

tropic thunder


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

the hangover


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

hurt locker


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

doomsday


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

pride and glory


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

killers


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

push


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

flow


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

shooter


----------



## mevans154 (Apr 17, 2014)

Here Comes the Boom!


----------



## mevans154 (Apr 17, 2014)

The Day After.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

The Expendables


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

jackass


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

the punisher


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

The Avengers


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Matt267

^dipshit


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

^ :banhim:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^dipshit


Not sure if that counts.

Extremely Loud &amp; Incredibly Close


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

every which way but loose


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 17, 2014)

cellular


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Risky Business


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Hellraiser


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Mister Rogers Neighborhood.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Blast from the Past


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

The Great Escape


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Fire Down Below


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 20, 2014)

3 musketeers


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2014)

Tootsie


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2014)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Unguarded.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Dust to Glory


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

pumping iron


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

it's on


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

The Lucky One


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Gimme Shelter


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Stranger Than Paradise


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Lovely &amp; Amazing


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Tell No One


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Planes, trains &amp; automobiles


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2014)

Ratatouille


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2014)

Exam


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2014)

Pay It Forward


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2014)

Brave


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2014)

Frozen

(when ice fishing)


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2014)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Escape Plan


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2014)

Disney's Bears


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 25, 2014)

^^^ Would certainly explain if it happened in the woods...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Major league


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 25, 2014)

The Fugitive


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Gravity


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Splash


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Con Air


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

The Sound of Music


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

the perfect storm


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

unstoppable


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Max Payne


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

The Mist


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

The running man


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Deep Impact


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Thunderdome


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Holes


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 26, 2014)

Red eye


----------



## TESTY (Apr 28, 2014)

Sudden Impact


----------



## TESTY (Apr 29, 2014)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## mevans154 (Apr 29, 2014)

Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind


----------



## Weavs33 (May 1, 2014)

tremors


----------



## TESTY (May 6, 2014)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## pdelass (May 9, 2014)

Phew...

Major Payne.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 12, 2014)

Lord of the flies


----------



## Master slacker (May 24, 2014)

Girl, interrupted


----------



## Master slacker (May 24, 2014)

The Running Man


----------



## TESTY (May 30, 2014)

A Man for all Seasons


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 30, 2014)

Silent Running


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 30, 2014)

Event Horizon


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 30, 2014)

The Creeping Terror


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 30, 2014)

Ishtar


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## TESTY (Jun 6, 2014)

Deliverance


----------



## PeeWee (Jun 6, 2014)

Aliens


----------



## csb (Jun 10, 2014)

Tyler Perry's Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 11, 2014)

Black Snake Moan


----------



## csb (Jun 12, 2014)

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## TESTY (Jun 16, 2014)

Keep Your Distance


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2014)

Spirit of the Marathon


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 5, 2014)

saw


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2014)

The Melting Pot

The Giver


----------



## maryannette (Aug 16, 2014)

Fantasia


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 16, 2014)

Frozen


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 17, 2014)

Swamp thing


----------



## maryannette (Aug 17, 2014)

10


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 18, 2014)

The point of no return


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 18, 2014)

Sum of all fears


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 18, 2014)

Dreamcatcher


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2014)

Planes: Fire and Rescue


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 4, 2014)

the big red one


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 4, 2014)

Sabotage


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2014)

If I Stay

(subtitle "Should I Fart in my Cube?")


----------



## TESTY (Sep 9, 2014)

The Identical


----------



## P-E (Feb 17, 2015)

Sweet smell of success


----------



## P-E (Feb 17, 2015)

Sweet smell of success

Edit: oops. The Double


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2015)

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2015)

Fifty Shades of Gray


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 17, 2015)

The Crying Game


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2015)

Mary Poppins


----------



## P-E (Feb 18, 2015)

Silent night


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 18, 2015)

Fast &amp; the Furious


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2015)

Mockingjay, Part 1


----------



## TESTY (Feb 18, 2015)

Rectify


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2015)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 19, 2015)

The Strain


----------



## P-E (Feb 19, 2015)

Perfect storm


----------



## TESTY (Feb 19, 2015)

In the Name of God


----------



## TESTY (Feb 24, 2015)

Out of the Dark


----------



## TESTY (Feb 24, 2015)

Forever Into Space


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hot Shots


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 24, 2015)

The equalizer


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 24, 2015)

Fury


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Dodgeball


----------



## P-E (Feb 25, 2015)

I am the Cheese


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2015)

Please don't be diarrhea


----------



## TESTY (Mar 19, 2015)

The Insurgent


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Splash


----------



## TESTY (Mar 20, 2015)

Greased Lighting


----------



## P-E (Mar 21, 2015)

Moon shot


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

King Kong


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

Up


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

Stand and Deliver


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

The Thing


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

The Phantom Menace


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

Juice


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

Scream


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 14, 2016)

Point Break


----------



## Big hugs (Sep 23, 2016)

Stand and deliver


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 24, 2016)

Standoff


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Something Wicked This way Comes


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

The Black Hole


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Grease


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Grease 2


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Midnight Special


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

The Happening


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Sixth Sense


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Devil


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

The Devil's Rain


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Ambush


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

The Good, the Bad, The Ugly


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Godzilla


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

It


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

They Live


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2016)

Chappie


----------



## TESTY (Nov 3, 2016)

Denial


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 3, 2016)

Deliverance


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 3, 2016)

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## Habib (Nov 4, 2016)

After dinner mint


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

National Taco day!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> National Taco day!


Still?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

Freddy Kroger.


----------

